# Gulp + Juice Storage ???



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, I bought a few of those new Plano "Liqua Bait" storage boxes, hoping that they would keep my Gulps and juice secure in the tackle box.
Nope, damn things leak as bad as just leaving them in their original bags and make a mess.
Anyone try using just regular store-bought tupperware or something for these?
Or do they melt the plastic like regular freshwater plastic baits would?
I'm not even sure I know what Gulps are made of.
Love using them, tired of the constant mess.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, after utilizing my personal Google machine it seems like the best idea is a used peanut butter jar.
Colors don't seem to bleed into each other like FW plastics, so I guess I can just throw them all into one container and see if that works.
Any better ideas, bring them on.
Tom


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I know what you need, I just don't know how to make it exist.


A nice hard plastic container with a good sealing lid that you store upside-down. Here's the trick part: When you turn it back rightside-up, the baits are suspended on a lateral plastic divider mesh. That way when you open it, you don't have to reach into the juice to grab one.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Try this...next time you open a gulp bottle ,take a razor blade and cut an x in the seal paper...don't cut the outer ring. I planker showed me this... It has worked well for me.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

or maybe you could go to a local clinic and get some urine specimen bottles. i'm pretty sure they're leakproof.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> or maybe you could go to a local clinic and get some urine specimen bottles. i'm pretty sure they're leakproof.


Um, yeah, I would guess so...
But I was hoping for something that would hold more than 5 or 6 of them!
;-)


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

maybe they have jumbo ones for people that really need to go?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> I know what you need, I just don't know how to make it exist.
> 
> 
> A nice hard plastic container with a good sealing lid that you store upside-down. Here's the trick part: When you turn it back rightside-up, the baits are suspended on a lateral plastic divider mesh. That way when you open it, you don't have to reach into the juice to grab one.


Yes Sir, You are correct!
And may I ask what you are doing screwing around on the boards this afternoon, instead of being out in your garage, building the prototype of just such a thing?
And then getting the patent applications filled out?
It would also work just as well if you just had a tray that lifted up from the bottom of the container that stayed in place while you grabbed one.
There was a great thread I was reading on another board about a guy that was using a troop transport for a beach buggy and had built something like that for his eel cooler so the slime strained out to the bottom.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have a garage.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

maybe you could find some tupperware type containers that will fit those oldschool green pint strawberry baskets.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> I don't have a garage.


Neither do I. 
Kills me.
I feel your pain!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, now you are on to something!
My mind's eye is telling me that if I could fnd the right container I could fit two of those in the space I have to put them in.

Still didn't get the answer I was looking for on one of the more important questions;
Anyone know if Gulps melt plastics like the freshwater stuff does?

If people are storing them in old Peanutbutter jars, I am guessing the answer to this is "No".


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The gulp "alive" jars seem to be basic PETE hard plastic and don't melt. I can also tell you that they don't melt ziploc bags.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Here is the one I have been using it for 3 years and its made by Rubbermaid. It has a rubber seal and has 4 locking tabs. It has been on it's lid nearly as much as it has set upright and so far no leaks.  I got it at Wally world and I believe it is the quart size.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Fantastic.
That tells me what I need to know.
Thanks Salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

new2salt said:


> Here is the one I have been using it for 3 years and its made by Rubbermaid. It has a rubber seal and has 4 locking tabs. It has been on it's lid nearly as much as it has set upright and so far no leaks.  I got it at Wally world and I believe it is the quart size.



Yup. Really works.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

I found out after a wet smelly tackle bag, but the secret to the plano liquid bait lockers is not to over tighten the lid. Just screw it on till it stops, do not snug it. When you snug it, it pinches the seal and causes it to leak.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

new2salt said:


> Here is the one I have been using it for 3 years and its made by Rubbermaid. It has a rubber seal and has 4 locking tabs. It has been on it's lid nearly as much as it has set upright and so far no leaks.  I got it at Wally world and I believe it is the quart size.


I have tried a few of these and everyone one of them leaked. I ended up having to keep one of those in a bag in a small cooler to try and keep it all contained. Not ideal when kayaking around and having to constantly change baits.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

bassnut said:


> I found out after a wet smelly tackle bag, but the secret to the plano liquid bait lockers is not to over tighten the lid. Just screw it on till it stops, do not snug it. When you snug it, it pinches the seal and causes it to leak.


Mine don't have screw on lids, they just have the lids that flip down with a latch on the side and gaskets around the upper lid to seal them.
I am guessing that the issue is heat causing expansion of the juice (and probably the lids).
But if you are fishing on the beach in the summer, and carrying your stuff around in a truck, it is kind of hard to avoid the heat.
Now that I know they will not melt ziplocks, I think I am going to try that, inside one of those hard plastic containers, and just make sure to leave room for expansion.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I have ones like new2salt shows. I bought them at Giant. They were a little expensive, but I have used them for several years with no leaks and no melting. I actually have some Gulp pogies in one that have been in there for three years and the baits and container are as good as the day I put them in there. I like them also because the "O" ring seal is not made of rubber and is replaceable
The trick with just cutting an "X" in the seal does work to minimize, not prevent, problems with the original container. Whatever you do, don't relie on that plastic bag some come in to seal back up correctly and keep a mess from happening.

just my .02


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I use this for everything ..


















And these for just Juice ..


















I have found BOTH to leak but not enough to worry about . I have also gone back to using the original "Tubs" and have fopund that if tightened well they DO NOT leak 
I wasted a lot of money looking for a container that doesn not leak at all and there just isnt one that I am aware of . My wife worked at a store that sold all types of Lid Locker and Lock&Lock containers so I have tried many . Put the small Tubs in Ziplock bags and be done with it .
Good Luck and please let us know if you come across a leak proof container .. Till then


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Tom, curious if you have tried the round Lock&Lock ones like you have in the first pics? I haven't as of yet <crossing fingers> had any of them leak on me in several years of use. Maybe your too hard on the things lol

Must be something about the liquid that allows it to be wetter then water and able to leak from so many different types of seals?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom,
Not to Hi-Jack but do you have any luck with the 6 inch grubs?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw some of these OXO things in the store today and wondered about them, but they did not have a size that wouls fit the space I have to store them.
They seemed pretty reasonably tight. Might give those a try...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

justinfisch01 said:


> Tom,
> Not to Hi-Jack but do you have any luck with the 6 inch grubs?


I'm guessing this was for the other Tom, because I usually stick to the smaller varieties...


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Have yall tried "Nalgene Lab ware" jars? I've been using them for years for just about everything. 
They come in all kinds of sizes and shapes and are very chemical resistant. After a few years of constant
UV exposure they do break down so you may need to replace them every few years. You can find them online 
for just a few bucks each. I've used them for oil, alcohol, camp fuel and I keep my precut Fishbites and shark belly
in a small one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hove you seen these?

http://www.amazon.com/Berkley-Alive-Management-Container-Containers/dp/B00309U7VU


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Tom,
> Not to Hi-Jack but do you have any luck with the 6 inch grubs?


Mostly Flounder but I have taken a few nice Stripers on them too .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

scavengerj said:


> Tom, curious if you have tried the round Lock&Lock ones like you have in the first pics? I haven't as of yet <crossing fingers> had any of them leak on me in several years of use. Maybe your too hard on the things lol
> 
> Must be something about the liquid that allows it to be wetter then water and able to leak from so many different types of seals?


Never tried them .. I also use a square one for my camera and it has never leaked . I think your right about the Gulp Liquid being very thin .. Like oil .


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

How about the canning jars?

If you can store pickles and juice with these jars, so why not with gulp alive and the "pickled" juice? There are fairly compact sizes (thick glass) as well as bigger size. 

The lids have rubber liner so the jars can be air tight and leak proof. The lids are screw/twisted in tightly and easily replaceable. These canning jars are inexpensive.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, but canning jars have an inherent weakness. They are made of glass, and thus, are susceptible to impact damage. Shattering into a million pieces, for example.


----------

